# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Qualifying for beetle inspections

## mikilianis

Hi I am an licensed electrician and would like to obtain more info on obtaining info on doing beetle inspections how does one go about obtaining accreditation could anyone help me thanks Mike

----------


## Dave A

Contact the Pest Control Service Industries Board. They offer a course where one of the specialisations is inspector for wood-destroying organisms.

----------


## HENK

You can also contact the Pest Management Academy on 0861 999900 or on www.pestmanagementacademy.com for qualifications in all fields of pest control including wood destroying organisms and beetles.

----------

mikilianis (19-Dec-13)

----------


## Dave A

A side note on that: Henk's PMA is particularly useful if you have a problem meeting the mentor/experience-under-qualified-supervision requirements.

----------

mikilianis (19-Dec-13)

----------


## Satchel21

> A side note on that: Henk's PMA is particularly useful if you have a problem meeting the mentor/experience-under-qualified-supervision requirements.


Ten people who speak make more noise than ten thousand who are silent. Napoleon Bonaparte.

I love this quote

----------

